# Using PS3 with monitor



## Velros (Feb 25, 2009)

I am not sure if this will be considered the "wrong" section, I feel its more appropriate in this section then gaming. Sorry if I am wrong.

I am planning to purchase a monitor for using with both my Laptop and my PS3. The reason for a monitor instead of a TV is that my price is limited, might as well kill two birds with one stone, and I never watch TV, I stream and download.

I have browsed a few threads around the web and discovered the following;

1.DVI input on a monitor can be used with the PS3's HDMI out, just need the correct cable. (HDMI-DVI)Is it that simple?

2.The screen ratio of a monitor is slightly off that of what the PS3 outputs. So my first question is how do I get around this? can I? or is it even that big of a deal?I read that some monitors auto adjust or can be adjusted accordingly?

3.Another problem people seem to have is that sometimes depending on the monitor the PS3/Monitor support a different frequency. If someone would to be as kind as to explain to me what the PS3 does support and if any of the links I provide can/can not support the PS3 on them.

4.If all succeeds, would the monitor be distance-friendly for gaming on the PS3? Or do I have to sit 2 inches from the screen? 

5.Is there anything else I should take into consideration before spending nearly €200?

Here are the two monitors and their info;
Monitor 1
Monitor 2


Any other info or questions required?just ask!
Any help is very much appreciated. Thank you,


----------

